
Ask HN: Angular 1 migrating to ______.js - meagher
Have an older Angular 1 (and Redux) app and trying to figure out what framework to migrate to.<p>What framework would you pick and why?<p>I totally understand people are biased. Curious to see if I missed some of the pros and cons HN can think of. Also, I have experience with both React and Vue.
======
whatnotests
Why are you migrating it at all?

~~~
rkho
Seconding this question. What's your use case for a framework migration?

